# Meet Little Joanie...I haven't met her yet...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've had a crummy week. All is well, just really getting me down. So when Edie informed me of this sweet
little thing, who was abandoned at a vet's office in Irvine, I must say I fell in love with her. Nope, haven't met
her yet, and can't wait to pick her up. She sounds wonderful. The gal from the vet's office said she seems
terribly lonely. Edie said her elderly owner dropped her off, and not sure what happened to her, but the family
is taking no responsibility. Poor thing has been in a cage for some time now. I'll know more tomorrow about her
history. But am told she is a love bug.

Thank you, Edie. You are not only bringing the bounce back to our little Joanie, you have, once again, put the
bounce back in my step.

And yes, I have named her Joanie, after Joan Jett. Yep, love hurts. With our help, it also heals a broken heart.
Check out the video, Edie. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik...mp;feature=fvwp

*NOW MEET JOANIE. THIS IS FROM THE VET. I PICK HER UP TOMORROW. 

[attachment=58710:Joanie.jpg]*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! she looks soooooo precious. I am very happy for you both :biggrin: sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a little sweetheart! Can't wait to hear all about her. You and Edie are awesome!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww what a darling girl Deb! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Deb and Joanie!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo

This is for you, Deb:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik&feature=fvw

and this for you and Joanie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdclbSfngX4...feature=related



I hope you get a kick out of the 2nd one, I love it when you're laughing! If not, I have others.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is precious, Deb. I feel awful she feels so lonely, she is probably so confused :bysmilie: I am SO happy your are there for her and I know she will be taken care of. :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

You are a real angel (and Edie too)! Poor Joanie- she probably is lonely and confused. I guess at least they dropped her off at the Vet's office rather than somewhere else. That's really sad. I can't wait to hear about her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks precious - I just want to reach into the picture and snuggle her and tell her everything will be OK now. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from us here in Chicago!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes, it's 4AM. I'm up, and getting ready, for our new arrival. Jop's is pissed, as she does not get up until 5AM ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Deb: Suck it up Jops

Jops: 'Flippin me the PAW'

Deb: Grrrrrrrr

Jops: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Deb: Really Jops? You think you can "out" Grrrrr me??

Jops: Whatever!! I don't like Joanie. I like Nazareth. So shove that in your pipe, and smoke it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc&NR=1


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweet little girl. I'm so glad you're gonna be there for her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know of one little lonely girl who's in for a BIG SURPRISE....  


Can't wait for the arrival. :tender:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Deb, what a precious little girl... she does look so sad in that photo.. can't wait to see the transformation once she gets to realize how much TLC she'll be getting at "La Casa" !!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww... I'm so glad you're giving Joanie all the hugs and kisses she deserves! She looks so sweet!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...she looks so sad in the photo but at least she will be in good hands.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for rescuing Joanie. I can't wait to hear more about her, with photos of course.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So....IS SHE THERE YET?? :smtease: 

Seriously...Is she? I can't wait to hear all about her and see some more pics of her. The one of her you posted truly does break my heart.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 24 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854377


> So....IS SHE THERE YET?? :smtease:
> 
> Seriously...Is she? I can't wait to hear all about her and see some more pics of her. The one of her you posted truly does break my heart.[/B]


LOL!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Joanie looks so sweet! I know she will love being one of the clan at your house, Deb.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Joanie looks like such a sweet gal :wub: She's gonna love it at your house!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I'm so happy for Joanie and you, too!!! I've missed seeing you on SM! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, is she there yet? We're anxiously awaiting more news on Joanie.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 23 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854244


> I've had a crummy week. All is well, just really getting me down. So when Edie informed me of this sweet
> little thing, who was abandoned at a vet's office in Irvine, I must say I fell in love with her. Nope, haven't met
> her yet, and can't wait to pick her up. She sounds wonderful. The gal from the vet's office said she seems
> terribly lonely. Edie said her elderly owner dropped her off, and not sure what happened to her, but the family
> ...


HOORAH for Deb.. I know you will have that little chub butt on the tread mill soon and am sure that will solve most of her medical problems. Thanks SOOOOO much for getting her Deb. YOU ARE the BEST. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

First of all, I'm SO happy for both of you! This is just what you need, and certainly just what Joanie needs! I hope she's home with you now!

Second, I gotta agree with Jops here - even before I saw her post, I agreed...Nazareth's version is just better. Sorry, Joan (Jett).


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

she is so cuddly! :Sooo cute:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Where are you Deb?? We are waiting for the updates and pics?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Waiting to hear.  Always love Deb's stories...and I especially look for them when I come to the forum. :wub: 

"Love Hurts" ....great ol' song originally done by the Everly Brothers...also covered by Roy Orbinson, Cher....lotsa' singers have covered this fantastic oldie with so true lyrics.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh, I know I've been AWOL lately, but I just have to ask....

IS SHE THERE YET????

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YEP, she's here!! She is an absolute doll. Slept with Jops, Frankie, and me, last night. 

She is grossly overweight. Poor thing, she is an 8-pound dog, carrying 15-pounds. She's a good girl.

I have several pics, so here's a few. More to come, along with progress.

*HERE'S LITTLE/BIG JOANIE, WITH DENISE, THE VET ADMIN:
*
[attachment=58747:Joanie1.jpg]


*LBB: HMMMMM, WHAT'S THIS I "SEE":
*
[attachment=58748:LBBhmmm.jpg]


*LBB: WHO THE HECK ARE YOU?? YOU SEEM NICE, BUT "LOOK" FAT:
*
[attachment=58749:LBBWhoareyou.jpg]

*JOANIE: I'M NOT FAT, LBB, I'M PLEASENTLY PLUMP, YOU JERK:
*

[attachment=58750:JoanieI_mnotfat.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*JOPLIN: YOU'RE ALL FLIPPIN' FAT, NOW SHUT UP LBB, YOU'RE NOT EXACTLY CREAM OF THE CROP YOURSELF:

[attachment=58751:Joplinyourallfat.jpg]

*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a sweetie pie! I'm so glad she's home and safe with you! I'm sure the boys will be chasing her around and she'll lose the extra pounds in no time! :two thumbs up:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Awww, she's beautiful Deb. I'm so happy for you all. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, she's so cute.  Can't wait for more updates on her. 

Linda


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I read in your first post the she came from an elderly couple. They just don't seem to know any better, as far as overfeeding goes. That's all I hear from my grandma sometimes..."did you fed Micky?" "oh... Micky needs more food" "here Micky, come get your goodies"... anyway, glad she is in your care now. I cant' wait to see her settle in with everyone and lose some weight hopefully.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Deb, you are an angel. She is lucky she found you.

Tina


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe you could start the canine version of the biggest loser? She's *adorable*, Deb!! Giver her some carrots and celery sticks for me, lol. And I'll eat the brisket, stuffing and creamed spinach for her...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just so you have an idea of how overweight she is, I shot these pics. 

Edie, and I, are sure most of her health problems are due to weight.

Her little face, and head, are so tiny. Does not match her body. Even with these pics, it's hard to tell,
but she is massive. She is on five different meds, every 12-hours. Of which, are heart, blood pressure, and eye drops.

She is definately a love. Gosh, she is sweet, and fitting right in. You wait, we'll whip her back into shape. 

*BLESS HER HEART, NOTICE HER SIZE. SHE IS NOT BIG-BONED. SHE ACTUALLY HAS TINY FEATURES: 

[attachment=58756:Joaniehuge.jpg]

WHAT'S EXERCISE?? :huh: 

[attachment=58757:Joaniene...tredmill.jpg]

OKAY, MOM. YOU HAVE ME MOTIVATED. I SO ENJOYED OUR SHORT WALK LAST NIGHT. LET'S GO AGAIN.
I CAN'T WAIT!! I'M GOING TO SLIM DOWN, AND GET HEALTHY. YES, AUNTIE'S I'M GOING FOR IT!!! 


[attachment=58758:jOANIEDOINGIT.jpg]

*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a real beauty!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's beautiful, Deb. Just beautiful. I know your loving care will have her slimmed down in no time. Welcome to SM, Joanie!! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, she is beautiful. I am so glad you got her. Cannot believe families who will not care for a loved one's pet when they are gone or not capable. She should slim down fast. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is lovely. I am so happy you have her


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh she is a 'full-figured-girl" isn't she!? LOL but oh what a darlin'!!! 

I'm so glad she hadn't developed diabetes... other than some breeds proned, I was told obesity is main cause of pooches becoming diabetic. I know my Missy did indeed 'tip the scales' and the likely trigger for her diabetes. 
Oh what lessons we learn.. I actually thought she looked kinda cute a bit 'chubby" . Also seeing her all the time I didn't 'see' the weight gain being "so much", it was my sister who hadn't seen her in a bit who warned me that "Missy is getting too fat!" .

So, Deb, just a warning.. do keep look out for any symptoms. It seems it can kick in rather quickly. Missy had pre-op blood work ( for knee surgery) and glucose was fine in Dec... but by following May she was diabetic and likely had been for at least a month before I discovered it. I had indeed put her on a diet and she was starting to lose and I thought great we're doing good!! turns out it was also from the diabetes!

I know I sound like a broken record with diabetes but is is on the rise with pooches and something that can do such harm if untreated..BUT if detected early they can do soooo well!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854873


> Gosh she is a 'full-figured-girl" isn't she!? LOL but oh what a darlin'!!!
> 
> I'm so glad she hadn't developed diabetes... other than some breeds proned, I was told obesity is main cause of pooches becoming diabetic. I know my Missy did indeed 'tip the scales' and the likely trigger for her diabetes.
> Oh what lessons we learn.. I actually thought she looked kinda cute a bit 'chubby" . Also seeing her all the time I didn't 'see' the weight gain being "so much", it was my sister who hadn't seen her in a bit who warned me that "Missy is getting too fat!" .
> ...


Yep, we're on the same page. Joanie has a vet appointment next week. I'm taking all of her medical records, which will include the many meds she is taking, along with
recent blood results. We plan on keeping a close eye. 

She's sooo cool. She snuggles with me in bed. I must say, when she comes waddling over to me, feels like an earthquake, poor Jops almost flew off the bed ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm worried about her. We took a few short walks today. I'm an early bird, so took her out shortly after 5AM, while it was cool out. She was on a harness, with a
short lead. I was armed with a large Mag flash lite, as I am aware of coyotes in the area. For now, we are taking short, frequent walks, and staying away from the
heat. She's also getting quite a bit of exercise within the walls of Casa del Caca. Yep, she's already running from LBB. She growls at him, when he walks up to her.
She growls, and runs like a bat out of he** ~ :smrofl: 

Poor LBB. He continues to search for her, as if to say, "Where are you my Fat Bottom Girl? You make my world go round (and round, and round). You can run, but you
cannot hide, my (rather large) muffin. You are so big, my precious, even I can see you" ~ :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie. She's not fat, she's a zaftig woman! She sure got the best Thanksgiving in her little life. No extra potatos for her though!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

fat?!
she's just rubenesque and would make a great model for a beautiful painting :happy:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is definitely a little cutie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She's a cutie and very lucky to have you,Deb. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm gonna be watching Joanie's weight loss progress......do you take on boarders???.....it's not that Archie is _that_ big....but he's on his way..... :brownbag: ....got any tips for the boy? (or his mother? :blush: )


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Sweet, sweet Deb. Bless your heart. :hugging: After reading Joanie's story, I am so grateful to hear she is there with you. She looks precious. And, I know you will help her with her weight issues. I look at Joanie's eyes and my heart goes out to her. I can't imagine how difficult it would be for Snowball to lose both his Poppi and me ... I honestly don't know if he would survive. But, I do know Joanie will thrive and survive being there with you, Deb. :wub: :wub: 

Please give Joanie kisses and cuddles from me. And, hugs and love to you, Deb. :hugging: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You gals are beyond cool. And yep, I will definatley keep you informed on her progress.

I'm anxious for a vet visit, as Joanie does not eat that much. I can't figure out how she got so huge.
I'm thinking an underlying problem. Not sure, as I don't know what I'm talking about. This is new to me.

She's loving her little walks. They are not long, but frequent, as I'm worried she'll have a heart attack.

She enjoys waddling around the house, and even makes it up the steps, to the sofa. 

She also follows me everywhere, yep, even in the bathroom. She reminds me of my Samantha, only on a larger scale ~ :wub: 

I'm now looking thru her vet records, Edie. I'll let you know, and will definately take all records to Dr Greek.

Edie, here's the meds she's on. I just took a pic, rather than write it all down. 

[attachment=58800:Joaniemeds.jpg]

[attachment=58801:JoaniemedsII.jpg]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 25 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854895


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854873





> Gosh she is a 'full-figured-girl" isn't she!? LOL but oh what a darlin'!!!
> 
> I'm so glad she hadn't developed diabetes... other than some breeds proned, I was told obesity is main cause of pooches becoming diabetic. I know my Missy did indeed 'tip the scales' and the likely trigger for her diabetes.
> Oh what lessons we learn.. I actually thought she looked kinda cute a bit 'chubby" . Also seeing her all the time I didn't 'see' the weight gain being "so much", it was my sister who hadn't seen her in a bit who warned me that "Missy is getting too fat!" .
> ...


Yep, we're on the same page. Joanie has a vet appointment next week. I'm taking all of her medical records, which will include the many meds she is taking, along with
recent blood results. We plan on keeping a close eye. 

She's sooo cool. She snuggles with me in bed. I must say, when she comes waddling over to me, feels like an earthquake, poor Jops almost flew off the bed ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm worried about her. We took a few short walks today. I'm an early bird, so took her out shortly after 5AM, while it was cool out. She was on a harness, with a
short lead. I was armed with a large Mag flash lite, as I am aware of coyotes in the area. For now, we are taking short, frequent walks, and staying away from the
heat. She's also getting quite a bit of exercise within the walls of Casa del Caca. Yep, she's already running from LBB. She growls at him, when he walks up to her.
She growls, and runs like a bat out of he** ~ :smrofl: 

Poor LBB. He continues to search for her, as if to say, "Where are you my Fat Bottom Girl? You make my world go round (and round, and round). You can run, but you
cannot hide, my (rather large) muffin. You are so big, my precious, even I can see you" ~ :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb, as usual, you always crack me up. I'm picturing a Pepe La Pew accent for what LBB's thinking. LOL Joanie's got a lot to be thankful for by becoming a part of your household. I'm sure she'll go from ton to tone with you getting her in shape and checking out what's going on healthwise. Could it be a thyroid problem? Geez, I'm thinking Oprah here.  Hope you can figure out what's up and in the meantime she sounds like a love and has such a pretty face (and a great personality). Thanks again for coming to another fluff's aid. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Deb. Funny Joanie and I are on the same Bp meds. LOL I am still thinking a thyroid problem also, but cant believe that wouldnt have been looked into already, with all the meds she is on. If you can get the weight off, I am pretty sure some of these meds wont be needed. Joanie definately ended up in the home that she needed to be in. Take lots of "before" pics . Give the girl love's from "The West Coast Wild Bunch" (Happy, Mickey, Toby, Babe, Indy, Walter and Hope) and of course, Auntee Edie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too was wondering if thyroid had been checked. 

Here's info on some of the meds:

Hydroxyzine: (antihistimine)
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...p;C=0&A=557

Enalapril: ( Enalapril is used in the treatment of high blood pressure, congestive heart failure, and renal (kidney) protein-loss.)
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...p;C=0&A=535

Amlodipine Besylate: info mentioned *possible interaction with other drug such as enalapril*:
Interactions with Other Drugs: Hypotension (blood pressure dropping too low) generally does not occur with amlodipine besylate unless it is combined with another drug that drops blood pressure. Other drugs of this type might include: fentanyl, diuretics such as furosemide, ACE inhibitors such as enalapril, or beta-blockers such as propranolol.
Hypertension is an important problem in both people and pets. Amlodipine besylate has become the most popular blood pressure medication for hypertensive cats. *It has not worked well in dogs*.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...;C=0&A=1215

Mupirocin> antibiotic ointment > info says prolonged use could reslt in yeast infection
http://www.medicinenet.com/mupirocin-topic...ent/article.htm

Optimmune> treat dry eye


----------

